# Plant ID



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

First of all, what's your best resource for plant identification? I live in Minnesota. I don't just want to know edible/medicinal, but everything.

I've learned about plants around my pasture slowly.

I've put up pictures of two plants. One looks like grapes - is it?


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd say the first two appear to indeed be grapes. Don't know about the third.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Can you describe the 3rd pic in detail? Are the leaves opposite, alternate or whorled? How many petals in the bloom? How tall is the shrub? Need details...


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

grapes and maybe Rhododendron?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Cotton said:


> Can you describe the 3rd pic in detail? Are the leaves opposite, alternate or whorled? How many petals in the bloom? How tall is the shrub? Need details...


:ditto:

Sorry, but a little more info is needed ...


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

It's about 4 to 5 feet tall near the fence line in the hay field. I'll look more into it and try to answer some more questions.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't help you with the ID of that last one, but I will share my two "go-to" plant identification manuals:
North American Wildlife, by Reader's Digest
Edible Wild Plants, by Elias and Dykeman


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> Can't help you with the ID of that last one, but I will share my two "go-to" plant identification manuals:
> North American Wildlife, by Reader's Digest
> Edible Wild Plants, by Elias and Dykeman


Locals tell me it's honeysuckle. Thanks for the book reference!

And thanks to everyone else for the help.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

hawkmiles said:


> Locals tell me it's honeysuckle.


Local folks know best!

It is hard for me to tell from just a picture ...


----------

